# There is a chicken on the paper-plate



## iwani

Assalamualaikum and hi everyone,

I am doing a little exercise on a grammar I just learnt last weekend. Was wondering if my Arabic translations are correct for these 2 sentences

There is a chicken on the paper-plate

هُنَاكَ دَجَاجَةٌ عَلَى طَبَقُ وَرَقٍ


There is a piece of chicken on the paper-plate

هُنَاكَ قِطْعَةُ دَجَاجٍ عَلَى طَبَقُ وَرَقٍ


----------



## iwani

Alhamdulillah, syukran Moseley for the additional info. 

Can I assume that my translations are acceptable?


----------



## iwani

Alhamdulillah, I am so happyyy! Thanks thanks Moseley   

And thanks for the additional word for paper-plate too!


----------



## iwani

Noted!

Oh I have a question, my sentence says "the paper plate" not just "a paper plate" - do I need to add ال


----------



## iwani

Awesome!! Thanks Moseley!


----------



## Lark-lover

*I would say :
هناك دجاجة في صحن ورقي*


----------



## إسكندراني

لوحة ورقية is simply wrong as far as I'm aware. A food plate is a طبق or صحن. And the only mistake in the OP is that طبق should be in جر so it should carry تنوين بالكسر, this is because of the preceding حرف جر


----------



## iwani

Oh my, yes, that's a terrible mistake. Thanks  إسكندراني!

If I may ask again and require your answer, my sentence says "the paper plate" not just "a paper plate" - do I need to add ال


----------



## akhooha

iwani said:


> Assalamualaikum and hi everyone,
> 
> I am doing a little exercise on a grammar I just learnt last weekend. Was wondering if my Arabic translations are correct for these 2 sentences
> There is a chicken on the paper-plate
> هُنَاكَ دَجَاجَةٌ عَلَى طَبَقُ وَرَقٍ
> There is a piece of chicken on the paper-plate
> هُنَاكَ قِطْعَةُ دَجَاجٍ عَلَى طَبَقُ وَرَقٍ


There is a chicken on the paper-plate:
هناكَ دجاجةٌ على الطبقِ الورقيِّ
There is a piece of chicken on the paper-plate:
هناك قطعةُ دجاجةٍ على الطبقِ الورقيِّ


----------



## إسكندراني

iwani said:


> Oh my, yes, that's a terrible mistake. Thanks  إسكندراني!
> 
> If I may ask again and require your answer, my sentence says "the paper plate" not just "a paper plate" - do I need to add ال


Yes, and remove the تنوين from ورق or طبق ورقي accordingly


----------



## iwani

I am trying to use the iDoofah grammar for "paper plate" not the "noun-adjective" grammar like "a big boy" "a small house"

I am attaching the section of my book that explains the grammar. However in my book, the examples are for "a plate (made) of paper" "a paper plate". I want to say "the paper plate"


----------



## iwani

Alhamdulillah I think I understood it now and insyaAllah I got it
Thanks to everyone's help

Here is the completed exercise I created with answers provided. Going to share this with my classmates so they can try it out as well


----------



## إسكندراني

Looks good. Though why a chicken would be wandering round a plate is beyond me. Perhaps say meal rather than chicken.


----------



## akhooha

iwani said:


> Alhamdulillah I think I understood it now and insyaAllah I got it
> Thanks to everyone's help
> 
> Here is the completed exercise I created with answers provided. Going to share this with my classmates so they can try it out as well


The only suggestion I have is that you should correct "iDoofah" to "iDaafah" . . .


----------



## إسكندراني

akhooha said:


> The only suggestion I have is that you should correct "iDoofah" to "iDaafah" . . .


There is no reason why malaysians should adopt English orthography, no more reason than if he were to suggest you adopt his orthography. In fact it's good they distinguish between الألف المفخمة والمرققة


----------



## akhooha

My error --- I was not aware of Malaysian orthography for Arabic.  I guess I'd assumed that since his lesson was written in English, it would have been appropriate to use English orthography for the transliteration of the Arabic term .


----------



## iwani

Sorry for the late reply guys, and thanks for your help

I forgot to mention that I was using the transliteration system provided by my teacher which would be easier for his students (Malaysians, as إسكندراني explains) to understand. However I do agree that we should know the standard transliteration too as it makes googling for additional resources easier. Thanks to both of you for the advice! ^_^

LOL.. I know having a chicken on a plate sounds so strange but hey, for grammar's sake.. which is also why I added 'a piece of chicken' in the second sentence to make it sound more legit. Maybe if it was "there's some chicken on the paper-plate" it would be better translated in Arabic to indicate it's a dish/meal.


----------



## إسكندراني

iwani said:


> I do agree that we should know the standard transliteration too .


I am unaware of the existence of a standard system; is a kasrah i or e? Is a ش sh or ch? Is a غ g or gh or r? Is ط t or 6? Chat alphabetting appears decidedly childish, and double consonants are not even sufficient when distinguishing between ض and ظ. Not to go on a rant, but latinising Arabic essentially means learning to use modified characters with dots and lines and such if it is to appear presentable. It ends up depending on your background and aim I guess.

I hope we can be of help with any simpler problems, though, iwani!


----------



## iwani

Oops, sorry again for commenting on something I shouldn't (definitely not at my level hehe). Thanks for the lessons!


----------



## akhooha

إسكندراني said:


> I am unaware of the existence of a standard system; is a kasrah i or e? Is a ش sh or ch? Is a غ g or gh or r? Is ط t or 6? Chat alphabetting appears decidedly childish, and double consonants are not even sufficient when distinguishing between ض and ظ. Not to go on a rant, but latinising Arabic essentially means learning to use modified characters with dots and lines and such if it is to appear presentable. It ends up depending on your background and aim I guess....


Indeed, there are several "standards" for romanization of Arabic and, as you point out, it depends on your background and your aims.  The most commonly used "standard" in English-speaking academia was developed by the American Library Association and the Library of Congress (http://www.loc.gov/catdir/cpso/romanization/arabic.pdf); it does have the disadvantage of using special characters with dots and lines.
The only good thing I can say about the "chat" romanization is the use of "3" for "ع" as some people tend to use the apostrophe for both hamza and 3ain.  I agree that the rest of it is pretty childish. Emphatics are much more quickly and easily rendered by just using the upper case, (e.g. "T" instead of "6")... anyway, that's my little rant...


----------

